# Whitetail "Hind Quarter", how do I smoke this?



## scootermagoo (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a friend that want me to smoke the "hind quarter" of a deer.  I am not sure what the hind quarter includes, but I am assuming it is the pork equivalent of a ham.  Isn't deer a little too lean for smoking?  Do I inject, rub?

Any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are a couple of options. Searched venison ....roasts hams etc. A lot of experimenting has been done in the past!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131711/cured-venison-ham-s#post_907843

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131678/venison-ham-rubbed-with-rendered-lard/20#post_907859

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85610/venison-pastrami


----------



## scootermagoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome, thanks. 

You know, I have to apologize.  I should have searched the forum myself, I'm a dumb ass.


----------



## frosty (Jan 2, 2013)

The pastrami looks like a complete winner!  I wish you much success on any of your choices!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 2, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> You know, I have to apologize.  I should have searched the forum myself, I'm a dumb ass.


I recently did the same thing.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 2, 2013)

The first thing I would find out is it the whole hind quarter with the bone and everything or are all of the cuts of meat already removed. I personally wouldn't ever smoke a whole hind quarter I always remove each cut of meat and then do what I please with each individual cut but I've seen people smoke the whole quarter if you wanted  to go that route.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the research Woodcutter.  It's something I've been meaning to do for a while. I got some venison from the in-laws and was looking for ideas on the bigger parts. Thanks!


----------



## bhawkins (Jan 2, 2013)

When I used to get to hunt, I would just rub it down with a good butt rub and put it on the grill. At the time I was using a Weber kettle grill and charcoal with some Pecan wood. I never had a problem with it drying out. It was always just as tender and juicy as you could hope for it to be. I have found that equal parts of black pepper, salt, and garlic powder makes a fine rub for red meat especially. You can omit the garlic if you want to.


----------



## 1oldrat (Feb 12, 2013)

I have smoked whole hind quarters and shoulders.I do both the same way.I rub them with a mixture of salt,pepper,garlic or whatever looks interesting.I let it sit overnight in a cooler or the fridge.I smoke it at 200 degrees with apple wood for approx 3-4 hours,then I put it in foil and dump a southern mustard based sauce on it and loosely wrap it in foil and put it back in for another 3-4 hours.It all depends on the size of the deer.It gets really good all of my buddies bring me one of their quarters to smoke.When it's all done I make another batch of sauce and shred the meat like pulled pork and mix in the sauce.It is really good.

Sauce.1/4 cup of cheap yellow mustard

            1/4 cup of honey

            1/4 cup of vinegar I usually use white but cider is also good

             1/'4 cup of brown sugar

Mix together and put on the stove and stir until it's all blended.I add crused red pepper to it for a little more flavor.


----------



## daniel bailey (Mar 27, 2013)

I like to take my hind quarter and *COVER* it in maple syrup and brown syrup than cut slits in it and put bacon in the slits and cook it as long as I can,the last time I smoked a HQ I started it at 5:30 am and finished it at 3:00 am the next day I  use red plum,peach,pecan,hickory,wood and black walnuts to smoke with but i would leave out the walnuts because they overpowered the meat,I am actually going to get up at the same time tommorow and put another one on the smoker.

good luck


----------

